# Networking Groups



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone been a part of a Networking group like Biz to Biz or BNB? If so, what are the pro's and con's? Do you think it is worth the time and effort? I am hoping to get some good networking and business promoting ideas. I will only need to get 1 referral to cover the costs, so the return on investment will more than likely make it worth it.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I've dabbled in the Business Networking thing a couple of times 

I went in thinking that it would be good for business. All it turned out to be was a way for the other members to beat you down for your services at a lower or for no rate at all.

I've also tried the "social" groups like the ones that start with K and the other that starts with R. They were even worse. 

A caveat to that, however, both groups do wonderful service work in the community.

I've found the best networking for my business is customer service.

"If you are not happy with my service, tell me. If you are happy with my service, tell everybody else."

I've never advertised from the beginning. It's all been word of mouth.

Just my 1.8 cents worth.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I've done a little bit of advertising, but like lharvey I've gotten a large percentage of my business from existing clients. I also contributed to an e-newsletter that was produced by a company that provided sales coaching. I volunteered to write a few articles and the company included my phone number and email address. Unfortunately the newsletter doesn't exist anymore because those articles made the phone ring.

I also attend online training classes that my target client base would be likely to attend, and I make it a point to ask questions during the Q&A sessions, making sure to briefly describe my business before asking the question. Some of the firms putting on the training don't let participants actually speak; you have to type in your question and they won't always read the intro. I tried it once and was pleasantly surprised when the moderator read my intro and the question, and I got a couple emails after the session because the moderator was kind enough to pass on my address.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've never done any networking on a large scale, in part because I've never had a business that would really work with larger numbers like that.

However, when I had the artwork and taking a booth to art shows and horse and dog shows with it, I did do some limited networking with 3 other artists. All of us did very different kinds of work so we weren't actually competing against each other ... and the variety on display did bring in more interest. 

Two of the three did shows themselves, but in a different area and they carried my work with them. I do think networking like this on a smaller scale can be very helpful, if everyone involved works at making it work ... and does their share.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Business owners had better ALWAYS be "networking"! You never know when you just might meet that one person that becomes a huge client. One of our biggest commercial properties that we take care of, was landed because I talked to a woman in line at a Subway Sandwich Shop! We were talking about how rude some people were to the workers, she said she deals with that all of time dealing with renters in her apartments. I said, apartments huh, I have a company that specializes in the maintenance of commercial properties, and I gave her my business card. Never thought anymore about our discussion until she called about 6 weeks later and wanted me to come over to see if I would be interested in all THREE of the properties she has. All lawncare, snow removal, land scaping, and general maintenance included in contract. Each has a minimum of 24 units!$!$ She later refered me to a property manager that I am hoping is going to award us the 2009 contracts for two more such properties. My point is simple, whether you offer a service, sell a product, or even if you are simply looking for a better job, pay attention to who you meet and who you talk to, because you never know what it may lead to. It may be at a Rotary meeting, or in line getting a steak & cheese sub!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I haven't done much with BN groups either.

One group wanted $1000 to join, and there were 6 others in the group that did the same thing I did. No thanks!

Another group I visited was just too lax. Not for me either.

I joined the local Chamber of Commerce, but in my case, did not see any new leads or any new business.

At the same time, I have heard great reviews about some groups. 

I think it boils down to how the group is managed, and the people that belong to it.

If the members care about making the group successful, and you are able to build good relationships, offer fair prices for your goods and services, I think it can be lucrative.

One thing I found: If the majority of members involved are only there because their boss told them to do so, I would be hesitant. This was the case with my Chamber of Commerce.

Then again, if you hit the group with great enthusiasm, it could be wonderful for business!!!!!

Clove


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

or direct connections from people who either know me or have daily contact with me, so word of mouth has worked well for me so far. As to teaching, again most of my students are those I have had daily contact with, who decided to get specific times and subjects they want to cover, where I have expertise. Word of Mouth, Personal Contact have been my best so far.

http://denaliguidesummit.blogspot.com/

DG


----------



## lotek (Dec 28, 2008)

Brand new here.

Please do not discount the benefits of networking within facebook.com and linkedin.com

Without appropriate networking, you're dead in the water. I have 10 years in Government/Politics as well as working independently as a business analyst and IT Consultant.

Best regards...


----------

